# 8/22 Jellyfish



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Poor visibility and tons of jellies is still better than workin!!

http://vimeo.com/28078258


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree.


----------



## ironblazer383 (Jan 12, 2009)

Man I love those videos . Every time I go to that web site I end up watching videos for at least a hour . Thanks for That.....
Dave


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

swander said:


> Poor visibility and tons of jellies


The jellies are bad, can't wait for them to be gone for the year!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> The jellies are bad, can't wait for them to be gone for the year!


Amen to that. My buddy was not paying attention on Saturday and liquified a moon jelly in the scooter prop and the mess covered his face. (ouch)


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

thats poor viz? come roll with the MRD'S. i will show you some poor viz.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Solution: Lycra Dive Hood

Wear it on every dive and pull over head when needed. :thumbup:


----------

